# Powerhead?



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good afternoon all.

Well, after much debating, I think I should get a powerhead for my 100g freshwater. The canister (Fluval 405) just isn't moving much water, and the sponge filters don't do anything, so I've got quite a few dead zones, unfortunately. The problem is that I have angels, and I know they're not too fond of too much water movement. I'd like to get something in the Hydor Koralia line, but I'm definitely open to suggestion. Would the Koralia Evolution 750 be too much? I already have a 1400, but know better than to use that in my fresh, unless I wanted a whirlpool. ;-)


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldnt go with any of the propeller systems, especially with angels. Like you said angels dont like a lot of flow, well those propeller systems can move a good deal of water much better than regular impeller systems. 

Just a suggestion, the Fluval U4 is a internal filter but can move water pretty well. It also has multiple ways to do the outflow and one of them is to get a wide range of flow with a light amount of flow. Plus it would make a nice addition to filtration systems and is about the same price as a powerhead.

If you have money to spend, get one of those UV Sterilizers that has a powerhead built into it.


----------

